# BrÃ¼no



## DjSielwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Well this is my thoughts on BrÃ¼no!

It was very volger, obscene and well i think it should have been rated Nc-17, it was like porn with witty humor and some what funny shanaginze involving some famus people, Elton john, Snoop Dogg, Puala Abdual, bono, Sting, Slash, and an actual terrorist leader.

most of this movie was GREAT but i do not recomend younge eyes see this.. including mine O__O 

but  here are my rattings 

over all it gets a 3/5 from me.. mainly becuase i feel the rating was off
but i did how ever love this soundtrack mainly for Wonderfull Days by Charlie Lownoise lol (open title theme song thingy)


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 1, 2009)

I think Bruno was a horrible movie. Like Napoleon Dynamite, it has no plot.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Aug 1, 2009)

i am going to see it on monday hopefully ^^


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 1, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> I think Bruno was a horrible movie. Like Napoleon Dynamite, it has no plot.


 
Movies don't have plots anymore.  Get with the times.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> I think Bruno was a horrible movie. Like Napoleon Dynamite, *it has no plot*.



What would you rather see? Bruno, or Dance Flick? It's nothing more than a Comedic Pop-corn movie, that has no plot, but is witty enough to make it worth it. Dance Flick, Epic Movie, etc, are movies with no plot, but also aren't smart, witty, or entertaining.

It's like Borat, but Borat was much better. It is fun to watch.


----------



## selkie (Aug 1, 2009)

This was, I agree, WAY too graphic. 
They could have easily made whatever points they were trying to make without all the explicit sex, and that really took away from the rest of the movie. D:

That scene with the stage moms was absolutely awful, too, but very much in his usual "exposing people's idiocy" vein. If there was more of that, it would've been a better movie.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 1, 2009)

Saw the commercials, hated it.

Saw the reviews, hated it.

Saw clips, hated it.

Saw pretty much everything about it, except the movie itself, and I'm not going to see it. Hell - I'm not even going to pirate it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 1, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> I think Bruno was a horrible movie.



  Bruno contains: 
 1. Shock humour.
 2. Gay jokes.
END OF LIST.


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 1, 2009)

I was pretty baked when I saw it, but from what I can remember, I liked it.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 1, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> volger shanaginze famus people Puala Abdual recomend younge rattings becuase



Aewsmoe. 

I wlil go sae tish mvoie snoon.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

i perticularly liked the dildo bike... (please do not say im perveted <.<)


----------



## Ceuper (Aug 1, 2009)

It was great.


----------



## Isen (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks pretty awful.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 2, 2009)

Probably won't be able to see Bruno for a loooooooong time. :c



DjSielwolf said:


> i perticularly liked the dildo bike... (please do not say im perveted <.<)



You pervert.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 3, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> Wonderfull Days by Charlie Lownoise lol (open title theme song thingy)



Scooter was the main opening title...

Also, I laughed a few times but mostly cringed the whole time.
Almost all of it seemed staged, especially the baby actor parents.

I'll take Borat kthxbai


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 3, 2009)

BrÃ¼no was played during the Black Expo here. EVERY black person left the theatre. Like 40 or so people. That was probably the funniest part of the movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 3, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> BrÃ¼no was played during the Black Expo here. EVERY black person left the theatre. Like 40 or so people. That was probably the funniest part of the movie.



Holy shit I would have liked to see that


----------



## TDK (Aug 3, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> BrÃ¼no was played during the Black Expo here. EVERY black person left the theatre. Like 40 or so people. That was probably the funniest part of the movie.



You know what would have been the funniest part for me? Those 40 or so black people whooping your ass after the end... HAHA-Fuckin'-HA.

Anyway, you need to go in and leave every little racial/religious/cultural/national tic you have at the door or this movie will make you either want to kill Sasha Baron Cohen or kill yourself. I did that, and it was fuckin' hilarious :grin:. Especially when he gets the African baby shipped at the airport.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

please no im not famus no pictures -smashes into wall-


----------



## Vicious (Aug 3, 2009)

Offending the shit out of boring middle americans has been done before, but Cohen does it well. That made it worth seeing. The whole film is a kind of meta joke as well, people who don't know who Bruno/Cohen is by now deserve to fucked with endlessly. It's punishment for caring about bullshit like Nascar and jesus.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 3, 2009)

Although i spent half the movie hiding behind my hands, i found it both hillarious and fantastic


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 3, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> You know what would have been the funniest part for me? Those 40 or so black people whooping your ass after the end... HAHA-Fuckin'-HA.
> 
> Anyway, you need to go in and leave every little racial/religious/cultural/national tic you have at the door or this movie will make you either want to kill Sasha Baron Cohen or kill yourself. I did that, and it was fuckin' hilarious :grin:. Especially when he gets the African baby shipped at the airport.



You're an asshole who can't take a joke. BTW the whole situation actually happened.


----------



## TDK (Aug 4, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> You're an asshole who can't take a joke. BTW the whole situation actually happened.



I'm more than that, i'm an asshole who can take a joke running full speed without tripping. BTW if you thought that was bad, you should have saw my family at the cookout when I put "American History X" on.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought the gay converter was gonna kill him, his eye was twitching and shit.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 5, 2009)

Just watched it, havent laughed so hard at a movie in a long time.

I almost died laughing when he got into his army uniform all fucked up lmao.

Id say this is better than borat, this was a damn good movie.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

That movie was so wrong, He hire Mexicans as Furniture when he had none at his new home for the Paula Abdul Interveiw  and of course it work well when she show up and sit on the Mexicans but when he brought in the food for her to eat he got a Mexican Nyotaimori, â€œnaked sushiâ€ or â€œbody sushi,â€ it was sick to see a fat naked Mexican man as a Sushi plate,  when she saw that and got the hell out of there, she didn't want to comeback.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 5, 2009)

lol! ^


----------

